# Documentary - "Let's Get Hitched"



## George Wallace (10 Jul 2014)

We have received a request for contributions to a documentary, "Let's Get Hitched", to be produced in the near future.  





> I'm writing from a Toronto based television production company called Pivotal Media.
> 
> We're casting for a CBC documentary pilot about the love stories behind the couples who get married at City Hall in Toronto and Ottawa called "Let's Get Hitched".
> 
> ...





If you may have something to contribute towards the making of this documentary, please contact Laura Reiter ( letsgethitched ) by Private Message (PM)



This topic is LOCKED to prevent it being derailed or trolled upon.


Dated: 2014_07_10


----------

